# Another track possibly opening up.



## ItsNillusion07 (Jul 15, 2009)

Well guys we possibly have another track opening up around the 45 and louetta area. Its not a forsure thing yet but the way the people I know that are talking about it, it very well maybe. They want it 160'x80' so I think thats going to be pretty big. Like I said this is not a forsure thing but I will keep you guys posted to let everyone know whats going on.


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

is it on or off road?


----------



## ItsNillusion07 (Jul 15, 2009)

Off road. I think its going to happen because the people that say they are doing it are having trees cut down on their property to make way for it.


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

Yay, almost in my backyard. If it happens I am in.


----------



## ItsNillusion07 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Another track*

Well I guess I can say this, the people who want to build this track are my father and his wife. They want me to come up with a layout that every one will like and make them want to come every weekend so guys I need some in put. I myself have been looking at layouts of some tracks like the one used at the nats, neo 09 race and some others to get a feel for what every one might like and one things for sure I want some air maybe not as much as the river but at least 6 feet of air on the biggest jumps and I want to put back to back triples with different elivations throughout the track with different obsticals. I need feed back from everyone and I need to know what kind of dirt mixture. Nothing hard like mikes. Something thats in between hard and soft that is pretty easy to work with that will give alot of tracktion and doesnt get to dusty so guys dont wear out a set of tires everytime they come out.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I'd like a tripple to table top to a switchback. Maybe I can draw up something and get it to you.

As for dirt what is that type used out at the River? Or a sandy/clay mix.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I want a 180 degree up-the-wall turn!!!!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Truely off road then.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

This is how I want it Michael......can you do it!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## harrissmith (Mar 1, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> This is how I want it Michael......can you do it!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


I'm not marshalling that without a helmet!


----------



## ItsNillusion07 (Jul 15, 2009)

I will see what I can do. I have see a video from that race before. Pretty cool. I would hate to see what kind of wear and tear that jump was putting on those cars. And anybody else got some recomendations on a type of dirt.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

no we need more jumps like that! just make the landing real fluffy


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

70/30 Sand/Clay


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Sounds like you're cooking up a cake or drink.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

A drink sound good


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll have a Crown and sand with a splash of clay please


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

make that 2


----------



## ItsNillusion07 (Jul 15, 2009)

And a dash of nitro for some kick!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Can ******* race there Mike?


----------



## kaotickc (May 2, 2009)

Whatever layout you do pick, just make sure to try your best to make it flow. . . look at old supercross layouts, they always maximize the track/space.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Talk to Terry Smidt at Larrys Hobbies. He nailed it at Performance Raceway.


----------



## ItsNillusion07 (Jul 15, 2009)

******* can come but has to marshall every qual and main. Guess that means he wont be racing to much. LOL. He can marshal the triples.


----------



## ItsNillusion07 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey guys I need some more ideas as far as what kind of layout you would like. The way it was put to me is this is a track for the racers by the racers. Also when construction is under way a select few will be asked to help with building the track and those select few will be allowed to come anytime they want when the track is open for FREE!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael its simple, its your track you've been to many other tracks, lay it out as you think is best and changes can come as people start running out there. I know if it was me I would just build it to my liking and adjust accordingly as people start attending.


----------



## ItsNillusion07 (Jul 15, 2009)

I know that Rubin. However that is what I was told to do. They want the drivers input on what they might like.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Thats what i would do! You can allways make changes if needed.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Michael, 

Take it from me.......just use your best judgement and go from there.

With HARC, I'd have never gotten it off the ground because we'd still be on the forums arguing about who wants what.

You can taylor anything you make as you go along.....it won't be perfect the first, second, third times.....

Like they said....you've seen enough tracks and you know what YOU'D like, so build that first and go from there.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I agree with everyone above. You will never make everyone happy and you will go crazy trying. You have received some feedback. Take it and go build what you want. If poeple don't like it, you can make changes to the next layout or show them the door.
I am not trying to start any arguments here but I am curious as to why they are builidng a track. Is this to make you happy or to make money? There is no money in it. Do they have a realistic idea of the cost involved in building (tons of dirt, miles of pipe, driver's stand, pit areas, power, lighting, timing system, iwatering and so forth) as well as maintaining a track? You run into 10s of thousands very quickly.


----------



## ItsNillusion07 (Jul 15, 2009)

Yea they know. Well at least she does. She is a buisness woman and has owned an ran several buisnesses. She figured this will be a good investment if its done right. She sees a track that can make some money maybe not a whole lot but she see it as extra money. They plan on making this thing to were they can hold state and local events like the proseries, roar, invitationals and so on. Thats how serious she is about it and alot of the work involves stuff that is pretty much at her disposal like dirt and equipment. She is probably going to buy garys lap equipment. She owned a land scaping, shushi resturant, and a death scean clean up company and has a buisness degree so she said it seems like a good investment and a fun one.


----------



## ItsNillusion07 (Jul 15, 2009)

O she also said that it would also include an area for our women that get stuck at home while we are playing with our cars. An area with a hot tub, pool and a volyball court. She wants to use some of her resturant equipment to put in a nice kitchen where she can make steaks, burgers, bbq, sushi if you wanted and so on. Thats what she told me.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

DANG!!!!:dance:


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm with Troy


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Hmmmmm...we still talking about a R/C track or a country club...I agree with you 200% Darren. There is no money to be made at a track, its just there to provide a venue for fellow R/C'ers to enjoy time together.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL Hottub, food, racing.....leave the women at home invite the dancers


----------



## ItsNillusion07 (Jul 15, 2009)

http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy332/ItsNillusion07/DSC01259.jpg thats the track layout I came up with. Tell me what yall think.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ItsNillusion07 said:


> http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy332/ItsNillusion07/DSC01259.jpg thats the track layout I came up with. Tell me what yall think.


Not that my vote would count since I don't race anymore and never raced 1/8 scale, but I would tend to think it's too technical and a major pain for the corner marshals. Just my 17 years of racing speaking out.

Now if is was 10th scale electric on a high traction track, I would buy a new car!


----------



## Cassidy S. (Apr 21, 2009)

That is a sweet layout!h:


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

I am not so sure about having no shutdown following the afterwall jump.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

SWEET!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Lol. The wives stay at home, this is a track for the girlfriends..lol. J/K


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

That's a sweet track. It is going to cost a lot of money but it would be cool. Have y'all priced any of the cost for the track and everything that goes with it. Good luck. Great track. Build it and they will come


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for our new track layout!! J/K. Looks pretty cool, but a nightmare to build and maintain.


----------



## ItsNillusion07 (Jul 15, 2009)

yea they know its going to cost money but she had a land scaping buisness and has connections with people she can gett the stuff she needs along with owning there own bobcat and other equipment


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Layout looks good. The only way to build the types of tracks that people see in magazines is lots of space and even more dirt. At a smokin deal on having good dirt trucked in you will be out several thousand dollars. If I had do guess you would need at least $5000 worth of dirt to do it right. That is getting it at the haul cost only. Good luck and remember to achieve the results you want you need to add lots of dirt, not try and use what is there. Area 51 had lots of dirt brought in, and that placed rocked.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Michael, 

I'll offer one suggestion on the layout:

I like the little whoops/kickers section, but those will be REALLY hard to enter at any other angle than straight. Maybe try to scoot them down the track a little to get at least 5-7 feet of straight run-up to them after that turn so you can at least go in straight. 

(I'm referring to the SMALL kickers, about the 3rd lane in from the bottom right corner)


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

ItsNillusion07 said:


> http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy332/ItsNillusion07/DSC01259.jpg thats the track layout I came up with. Tell me what yall think.


The layout looks sweet, only thing is if the track dems are only 160'x80' that layout will not fit unless you use 8' lanes and in 1/8 scale most all tracks try to keep the lanes at 10'-12'(12' is prefered) wide which would mean the track would need to be atleast 100' deep to use that layout and not make it cramped in.


----------



## ItsNillusion07 (Jul 15, 2009)

As of right now they are going for 6 truck loads of dirt. I dont know how big those trucks are but must me a good amount and they told me the guy said that would give about 3 feet of dirt on the ground I was like well the dirt doenst need to be that thick off the ground. So sounds like a lot of dirt.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

get the bobcat going bro!! that is sweet!!!


----------



## ItsNillusion07 (Jul 15, 2009)

CV I will fix that area when we do start building to make it like you said with more than 8' of straight before you go into the kickers. Also, everybody I know the demensions are not to scale on the layout but the lanes are going to be aobut 8' - 10' wide and I have looked at alot of different tracks like the neo which is about 8' and you can compare the lanes to the people standing on the lanes and know its about 7-8 feet wide and the nats track looked about 9-10' wide. So the lanes will be about 8 - 10 feet wide. I also want to make it to where there is some space inbetween the lanes so people can marshall safely and not have to worry about standin in the lanes. Aslo how would a 80-20 mix of sand and clay be. Just curious! To hard? Just asking.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Six loads is not much, they will be 12 yard loads if they are brought in on bobtails. If they are brought in on end dump trailers they will be about 20 to 22 yard of dirt. We kind of dabble in that line of work so I have a good understanding of it. If you want to make jumps that have a good ramp to them instead of just a short face then you will need lots of dirt. If you don't have the dirt then all they jumps will be just like every other jump around here. Just to let you know 

As for the 80/20 not sure what that will do for you. We use a 60/40 for a good structual fill to hit good compaction for commercial construction requirements. I think that a primo track would consist of a good mixture of top soil disc up into a clay sand mix. Personally I would try and put a liner down before building a track to help keep moisture in. That is just me though.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

ItsNillusion07 said:


> As of right now they are going for 6 truck loads of dirt. I dont know how big those trucks are but must me a good amount and they told me the guy said that would give about 3 feet of dirt on the ground I was like well the dirt doenst need to be that thick off the ground. So sounds like a lot of dirt.


 I would check your "guy's" math. 6 loads won't even get you 1" deep across the entire track.

6 loads of dirt
12 yards each
=72 yards or 1,944 cubic feet

track is 80' x 160' 
= 12,800 square feet

1,944 cubic feet / 12,800 square feet = .151875 (feet deep across entire track.

To get 36" deep across the entire track would take 1,422 cubic yards which would be 119 trucks.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

and actually that is caculated off of compacted yards, once you put it in the truck you add in a fluff factor which gets even deeper into loss of yards. But hey what do I know about dirt? ... lol


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

yea what he said


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

katjim00 said:


> ....... But hey what do I know about dirt? ... lol


You got that right!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

lol


----------



## kaotickc (May 2, 2009)

Anymore news on this?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I think he said "As of right now they are going for 6 truck loads of dirt" and maybe the guy bringing the dirt dont know jack about tracks?


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael whats up man, any update on the track. You can't just dangle the carrot and then just not offer a meal, give some status of the tracks opening date.


----------

